# in house financing boat dealers?



## david w. (Sep 21, 2009)

are there any boat dealers in ga that do there own financing or a buy here pay here just thought i would ask i dont have good credit im a first time buyer and i dont have a cosigner either.thanks


----------



## pbmang (Sep 21, 2009)

Most of the major ones will finance, just depends on if you qualify or not.  Personally I would go through a credit union because they often times will have lower interest rates.


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 21, 2009)

it is hard to quailfy when your in first time status for anything, certainly a boat or motorcycle! they are considered luxury items and you will have a hard time finding anyone to finance one, as they are viewed as something you dont need. 

i understand why your thinking about like a buy here pay here thing. you should be able to find something around gainesville. there is a lot just past the quik trip on hwy 129 that has a boat, though i cant tell you what kind as i didnt pay much atention to it.
but you really should  not go that route. most BHPH lots are insane on interest. you will end up paying $8000 for a $4000 item in most cases. 

you really should just save up for it. or find a cheap project boat to fix on as you can. that is what i did. there are quite a few good deals in the swap and sell right now. i just got my first boat saturday from another member here, cheap! with really being the only thing wrong with it is a soft spot in the floor and it needed cleaning up real bad.

just somethings to consider.

check out mine in the bragging board section.


----------



## david w. (Sep 21, 2009)

hoochfisher said:


> it is hard to quailfy when your in first time status for anything, certainly a boat or motorcycle! they are considered luxury items and you will have a hard time finding anyone to finance one, as they are viewed as something you dont need.
> 
> i understand why your thinking about like a buy here pay here thing. you should be able to find something around gainesville. there is a lot just past the quik trip on hwy 129 that has a boat, though i cant tell you what kind as i didnt pay much atention to it.
> but you really should  not go that route. most BHPH lots are insane on interest. you will end up paying $8000 for a $4000 item in most cases.
> ...




okay thanks that will probally be better for me just to save up the money for one .


----------



## kbswear (Sep 21, 2009)

david13 said:


> okay thanks that will probally be better for me just to save up the money for one .



That would be the best thing to do. Its what i do. You can find a really  nice bass boat a few years old that has been taken care of for a very good price. Its hard to get financed for a boat and when most do they finance for something like 15 years...it's a waste of money to me since boats lose their value so quick. Save up!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah im just gonna get a boat off of the swap and sell forums thanks guys


----------



## Trizey (Sep 21, 2009)

I also found a boat here in the S&S, turned out to be perfect for my needs and a great deal.

Save some cash and buy the boat out right.  I can't imagine having a payment on a boat AND having to fix minor problems that WILL arise.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 21, 2009)

If I had it to do over again, I'd go to the S&S and look for something like this:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=411375&highlight=ranger

You can catch fish all day long in that boat, compete in tournaments, whatever you like.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Sep 21, 2009)

it's been a long time since i worked in the boat business, but i never heard of "in-house" boat financing...

our 2 major sources were MMAC and John Deere....and their interest rates were pretty outrageous......like 17%....and, your credit had to be REALLY good to get that.......

they figured that if times got tough, you'd make your house and car payment, but the boat would be the first thing someone would let slide..

as pbmang said, banks and credit unions were the cheapest routes...


----------

